# Finally



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, after a few problems with shipping and delays, I finally got my Jet 1220 from Woodcraft today. Wasn't the happiest about how long it took, but after writing the owner, got things under control and finally got my new maching. 

Not very good at giving reviews, but for a short look at machine, this is what I found comparing it with my old Delta Midi lathe. It came pretty much all together and ony had to make a few adjustments to get the tool rest support to slide easily and the tail stock to slide smoothly. All went pretty easily with no problems. After looking at the details, have a few things that are not major but could be better. The handles on the tool rest seem more solid so far than my old Delta Midi lathe. The tailstock adjustment wheel is not as easily to use as the Delta as the delta has a larger handle crank that spins and the Jet has a solid shaft handle that you have to turn loosely with hand to turn easily and is quite short compared to longer handle on the Delta. Not a problem, but I think I am going to rob the Delta spinner and swap them out. The belt changes are much mroe difficult than the Delta as the top belt door is in the back side of lathe and Delta was in front. The Jet, side door for belt has a bad design for opening the door. You have to pull the handle out and pull up to let door open vs, the old Delta, you just open the door and had a latch to keep closed. Not a very good design, and can see why others like the variable speed for the Jet lathes as belt speed change is a breeze on the Delta and not near as easy on the Jet. I had to tighten the belt by adjusting the motor which is easy to do, however, the adjustment is lower than it is designed to go, but the grooves that are used for adjustments is past the grooves and barely on the adjustmetn knob to tighten. Works but not great. The center from tailstock to headstock was pretty much dead on center as shown. The tool rests (came with 2) are ok, however, I like the heavier one that I bought separate as the Delta Midi had a small tool rest only and use the larger most of the time. My Delta has a hole in it to put the knob and shaft tool that is used to remove the head stock tapers and the Jet don't. Not a big deal, but did like it and think I will drill a hole in the Jet to have same feature. The 3/4 horsepower is larger than the Delta and should be an improvement. It is a 12" compared to the Delta 10" and think this is a definate improvement. The Jet built in light looks like it will be handy as have several portables now and this will eliminate one of the clamp type lights currently been using.
Overall, looks like a fairly good machine, but like some of the features of the Delta and some others of the Jet. Will try to incorporate the best features onto this new Jet if everything fits. Until I can afford to upgrade to the 16" Jet lathe, this one should get a pretty good workout.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That thing is too clean I can hardy see it.







Too much mayo on it









Glad you got it now lets see some shavings.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Slip..glad you got your Jet..below is a pix of the VS model I got..it shows you where you can drill a hole to keep the knock-out bar in. The hole was standard on the VS...dunno why they didn't poke a hole in the standard...

Think you'll be happy with it..Once I got the dust collector cover hooked up to the jet collector my life improved considerably..LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Tort, yes, I plan on drilling the hole. What they did instead was to give a puney little plastic tool holder that screws into the lathe that is not something I would use as is very very puney. Think I will be happy with the lathe when I get used to the differences. They do not have the extension base out on the market yet (at least this is what I was told) and plan on getting one of these later as I do use the extension on the Delta for at least sliding the tail stock out of the way when turning inside pieces such as bowls and goblets and infrequently turn something longer than the non extension base. Overall, it looks well built but can see why you all recommended to others to get the variable speed as the Jet belt changes really are not the easiest compared to my Delta. However, the 1220 doesn't yet come with the VS option. I am going to get rid of the side door knob that is used to open door and install a handle with magnet to keep door closed. Still a pain to change belt speeds. I am not complaining about lathe, just passing info to others so they can also make decisions when also wanting a lathe. I bought this lathe off of a photo and did not actually get to review myself by personally looking at machine. Overall, I think I will like it.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I drilled the hole and works perfect. I took the spinner knob off of my Delta and put it on the new Jet. Traded them off. I removed the side door knob that also locked the door and put a magnet on door to keep closed and mounted a knob to door to make easy to open and close door. Liking it much more now. Small things, but make the machine a better machine. Now to start doing some spinning and awaiting for the extension base to come out to add to the lathe.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sounds great now, Slip.. Was gonna offer ya some magnets if you needed them. I needed 3 to hold the jerry-rigged dust hood to the back of the mini and had to buy a package of a dozen of them They are 'rare earth' magnets...whatever the he11 that is..Looks just like a quarter but them little suckers are STRONG.. Had he11 getting them separated from themselves...LOL..

If any of you guys need any magnets, please lemme know and I'll figure some way to mail you what you need. Oughta be a laugh at the post office if they get too close to any machinery. Dang..did I say it before?...they are STRONG little suckers..


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Very nice Slip, it is so shiney, better get it dirty asap


----------

